# Best High Temp Paint for wood stove??



## Sellncars

Hello everyone,

I bought a wood stove that has had all the paint taken off of it, I'm going to give it a quick sand and want to prime it and paint it. What is the best High Temp paint available? Maybe something that can be sprayed on like a high temp automotive finish, say like sold in a quart or gallon. I would like it to look better then new. Can anyone tell me if there is a High Temp automotive clearcoat?

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## slickshift

Sort of...
I wouldn't recommend the automotive finishes
Though the high-temp Eastwood Co. paints are really great
I'd recommend stove paint

The proper way to recondition a wood stove would be to sand/scrape off all the rust, clean with a solvent, then (w/o priming) use a high-temp stove paint
(paint should be good for working temps of up to around 1200*F)
I prefer the rattle cans, and that may be the only way to get some

I've used the Rustoleum stove black, and it was fine, but I really like the stuff from the stove store








and I prefer to use that if poss.

I wouldn't recommend a clearcoat, but the satin black (as opposed to the flat black) is reasonably shiny

They have other colors available but they are hard to find


----------



## crossthreaded

as long as you give it a nice rough up with some 220 grit and then spray it with some rattle can paint, either the stove special type or the exhaust paint or engine paint (which you can get in gloss from napa or advance auto) once you light a fire in that thing for a couple days it will burn the rust off and set the black in.


----------



## slickshift

slickshift said:


> ....I really like the stuff from the stove store
> and I prefer to use that if poss.


Hmmm somehow my image got lost
The product is "Stove Bright" High Temp Stove Paint


----------



## Sellncars

Thanks guys,

I looked around last night online and couldn't find anything but, rattle cans. I took your advise and bought the grill/wood stove rattle cans at lowes today. I'll let you know how it turns out. I'm pretty sure that when the new wood stoves come from the factory, that they have some kind of baked on paint. They are always nice and shiney when they are new. I doubt they use rattle cans, probably a gel coat thats baked on.

Thanks again,
Sellncars


----------



## slickshift

Oh you must mean those super shiny ones
I've seen those at the stove store
I'm not sure what they use
Usually it's old or antique ones I'm working on, and the finish really can't be too glossy

Sorry I don't know of any "gloss" that would hold up to wood stove temps
You are probably right about the baked on gel coat

...I wonder if a powder coat would hold up?
Not really a DIY project (special equip), not really cheap either, but if you really want shiny it might be worth a phone call to ask if it'll take the wood stove temps


----------



## MtroJak

*wood stove paint*

Hey guys, the shiney surface you see on any of the wood stoves is a porcelain finish done during manufacturing. There is really not a good way to get this done on an after market stove. The Stove Bright paint, while not being shiney, does offer the widest variety of color selection. They are the leaders in the industry when it comes to wood stove paint. Their paint is the chosen factory finish by most of the manufacturers in the U.S. The paint is in aerosol and some colors in a brush-on in pints and quarts. I find that they are available at most wood stove specialty shops.

The key thing to remember when painting a stove is that the prep of the stove is very important. High temp paints are very sensitive to grease and oil. The last step prior to paint would be to wipe the stove down with either lacquer thinner or acetone with a white cloth. This will cut greases and oils and evaporate 100%. Please do not make the mistake of using a tack cloth, to take dust of as there is petroleum in the cloth that will act as a contaminent which will reduce adhesion. 

Good info to be found at www.forrestpaint.com look at the Stove Bright User Guide.


----------



## heathertjthomasdestiny

*Here is an address for some specials on stove paint*

Here is a web site I came across when searching for my paint. They sell both spray cans and gallons to paint on, they seem to be the most reasonable of all the products I have looked at....

http://www.net4sale.com/Shop/pc/viewcategories.asp?idCategory=35&pageStyle=H

http://www.stovepaint.com/ 
also I found cleaner pretty cheap at

http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5SA-8098&source=nextag&kw=5SA-8098



Good Luck on all your endeavors!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

If you're wanting to decorate your wood stove, than you'd probably be best off with some sort of paint.

However, if you're just interested in having a protective coating on your stove to protect it from rusting, you could paint it with WD-40 or maybe ordinary crankcase oil. (I'm kinda thinking boiled linseed oil might break down at elevated temperatures.)

You see, before WD-40 was marketed as a lubricant, it started off life as a protective coating. It was developed as a protective coating for metals. The idea was to develop an oil with such a high affinity for metal that it would literally run UNDER water droplets on a metal surface to physically separate the metal and the water, thereby preventing the corrosion of the metal by the water. In fact, the "WD" in WD-40 stands for "Water Displacement", meaning that the product would move water (by getting under it, and therefore forming a physical barrier between them to prevent corrosion).

So, by spraying metal with WD-40, the residual oil that remains behind forms a physical barrier between the oxygen in the air and the hot iron, thereby preventing the iron from reacting with the oxygen to form rust. In fact any oil film will do that, including ordinary 10W30, and SYNTHETIC crankcase oils won't break down at elevated temperatures like refined oil does.

So, if you're looking for a decorative coating, then ignore this post. But, if you're looking for a protective coating to prevent rust, I'd probably try a quart of oil.


----------



## MtroJak

I see what you are saying Nestor about the WD-40, however if you do use WD-40 or oil directly to the metal this will act as a contaminant if you ever decide to paint the stove. It can be real difficult to get the petroleum or silicone out of the pores of the metal, and high temperature paints will not adhere if the elements are in the metal.


----------

